# First trip in the revo



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Took the revo for the first time last night. I was auctually impressed with it. It is alot more stable than it looks. I do miss reverse! First cast produced a lower slot red,ende up catching 13 reds most were rats couple were upper slot,caught 5 or 6 specks also. I have got to get a better way to get good night pics.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice fish!
I have a PA but a Revo is going to be the next one I buy.
Revos come with a paddle too right? lol
or you can always thro the mirage in there backwards


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

cool deal


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great work Mark. You're killing it.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Good job!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

very nice....


----------

